# Orland Is America's Worst Crime City



## PStreet1 (Mar 29, 2013)

http://www.aol.com/video/orlando-is...d10|htmlws-main-bb|dl17|sec1_lnk3&pLid=290715


----------



## CarolF (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  I have friends who are considering taking their young family there for a holiday.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Mar 30, 2013)

It's all in the "spin". Reporters have said the crime stats in New Orleans make it the murder capitol of the USA. Some may spin it that Chicago is, also. So, don't believe everything you read, because I don't see Orlando as the #1 crime city. I don't even see crime outside of the news (I live and work in the city).

TS


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 30, 2013)

CarolF said:


> Thanks for the info.  I have friends who are considering taking their young family there for a holiday.



Please listen to the video carefully and pay attention to the crimes they are talking about.

When we talk about high crime rates we are usually talking about personal safety.

This report is talking mainly about fraud and ID theft.

Don't change your vacation plans based on this report.


----------



## theo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Spinning and spinning...*



CarolF said:


> <snip> I have friends who are considering taking their young family there for a holiday.



I have no use for Orlando, but not because of its' (alleged) "crime rate". Note that the (...ahem...) "study" cited in this lame little sound byte reportedly takes into account things like I.D. theft, fraud and Internet crime  --- not activities posing any imminent threat or physical danger to a family visiting The Mouse...


----------



## fillde (Mar 30, 2013)

CarolF said:


> Thanks for the info.  I have friends who are considering taking their young family there for a holiday.



Orlando, which is the correct spelling, is as safe or unsafe as any big city in America. The video is misleading. No mention of robbery or violent crimes against persons. Poorly researched and useless reporting.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 30, 2013)

I know a member of the police force in Orlando:  it's far from a safe city, even as cities go.

http://www.neighborhoodscout.com/fl/orlando/crime/


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 30, 2013)

Keep in mind that visitors actually rarely even go to "Orlando", especially the areas that make it higher in crime than other places. Disney world for example is not even in Orlando.


----------



## theo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Where's Waldo --- or Mickey?*



PStreet1 said:


> I know a member of the police force in Orlando:  it's far from a safe city, even as cities go.



I don't see that anyone above has asserted (or even remotely implied) that Orlando is a "safe" city, merely that it is basically little or no more or less "safe" than any other big city. 

Also, as astutely noted above, visiting "The Mouse" does not expose visitors to the risks of Orlando's inner city anyhow, since that ain't even where "The Mouse" is located to begin with...


----------



## siesta (Mar 30, 2013)

CarolF said:


> Thanks for the info.  I have friends who are considering taking their young family there for a holiday.


 this made me laugh out loud.  Yes stay in Australia, dont come to America, we are very dangerous, especially around Walt Disney World, Seaworld, and Universal Studios.  Long lines get us acting crazy. 

Havent you seen our movies? That is exactly life here, Quentin Tarantino movies. It might as well be documentaries.  Project X? Kids throw parties like that every weekend here, minus the house burning down.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 30, 2013)

siesta said:


> this made me laugh out loud.  Yes stay in Australia, dont come to America, we are very dangerous, especially around Walt Disney World, Seaworld, and Universal Studios.  Long lines get us acting crazy.
> 
> .



   Yes and if you think about it, it all started after Crocodile Dundee came to town.

  Hmmmmmm.......coincidence ?  I don't think so........................


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 30, 2013)

When you drive the orange Blossom Trail, you notice the 5 biggest enterprises are strip clubs, bail bonds, pawn shops, check cashing, and liquor stores.  Roll up your windows and lock your doors, or just stay away.  Every big city has an area like this.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 30, 2013)

We find the true core / downtown of Orlando no better and better no worse than most big cities. I feel safer there than in Miami, LA, Detroit, Philly - plenty of others we still visit and enjoy. Just use common sense & avoid bad situations in any US city - you'll be fine. I feel much less at ease in the Caribbean tourist islands and would never even consider Mexico again. It's all relative to your perception. 62 years & plenty of city travel I've only felt really nervous once & never had a true problem or attack.


----------



## siesta (Mar 30, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> I know a member of the police force in Orlando:  it's far from a safe city, even as cities go.
> 
> http://www.neighborhoodscout.com/fl/orlando/crime/


 youre from Phoenix and you are criticizing parts of another city?  Have you been to South Phoenix? the place is a cesspool...  And talking about strip clubs, bail bonds, check into cash, currency exchanges, those arent isolated to the poorer areas, they are everywhere, even in the suburbs: mesa, tempe, scottsdale, you name it.  Prime example... Scottsdale road just past the 202, Strip club on the right, porn shop on the left. This is the Tempe/Scottsdale border, two very nice suburbs.

I own a home in North Scottsdale, pay taxes,and spend a good portion of the year there depending on the year, but will be the first to tell you Phoenix as a whole is as scummy as they come.  At least in Chicago, we keep those businesses where they belong, and out of the nicer suburbs for the most part. phoenix they are evrywhere unless you are in the Mormon areas like Gilbert, or are in the West Valley which is pretty rural still.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Actually, I  am generally the one saying the crime (in any area--incuding Mexico) is pretty much limited to the "sleezier" areas of the city/region.  I do find it interesting that Americans fear Mexico, pretty much all of it, Europeans fear large areas of the U.S., and the Caribbean is feared by many (seemingly, no one fears Canada).  It seems that we all tend to react to statistics showing crime in our own region as "not significant, minor, no different from other big cities, not as bad as _____________."  The person I know on the Orlando force has said that there are high crime rates quite close, within a block or two, of some major tourist venues, but even if one accepts that as fact, I don't know anyone who has ever experienced a problem visiting Orlando.  Obviously, my lack of knowing someone who has experienced a problem doesn't mean problems don't occur; my point is simply that reading high crime statistics about an area and staying away on that basis is probably foolish.  For example, Washington D.C., despite having its lowest murder rate in 52 years is still safer than only 5% of the cities studied.  http://www.neighborhoodscout.com/dc/washington/crime/  Orlando is safer than 2% of the cities studied. (On the same study, Phoenix is safer than 10% of the cities studied.)  I think we overreact to figures like these--and I also think the statistics have validity.


----------



## siesta (Mar 30, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> my point is simply that reading high crime statistics about an area and staying away on that basis is probably foolish.


 this didn't seem to be the point you were making. But, with this I agree 100%


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 30, 2013)

I agree that crime can happen anywhere, and that the reports are often exaggerated. Europeans in particular are very nervous about traveling in the USA because of the reports of mass killings, common ownership of assault weaponry, and general lack of desire by lawmakers to address the issue.

We feel somewhat differently when we travel internationally and see well armed soldiers walking around public venues. 

Which attitude to choose?


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 31, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Europeans in particular are very nervous about traveling in the USA because of the reports of mass killings, common ownership of assault weaponry, and general lack of desire by lawmakers to address the issue.



Not this European.  I'm sure there are plenty of people throughout Europe that are wary of visiting the US but equally there are plenty that aren't.  Personally I haven't had any trouble travelling with my family or felt worried or threatened with the exception of Philadelphia when we took a wrong turn and ended up in some very deprived neighbourhood.  We clearly stuck out like a sore thumb and some of the looks we were receiving encourged me to put my foot down.

I've run into some trouble in Europe with locals in Krakow and Tallin but that was when I was travelling with a group of mates and we looked fair game to some of the local thugs.

It all comes down to common sense and simply avoiding the areas that you would avoid at home.  I would quite happily walk around the streets of kensington at night but I'm not sure I'd be quite so happy walking through Tower Hamlets.  Did I feel safe walking with my kids through Central Park - yes, would I have taken them through the projects in Queens - no.  

One of the biggest fears for Americans coming to Europe is pick-pocketing but this has been massively over exagerated.  Yes, it does occur but not on the scale that some people believe.  I've even known of people changing their travel plans because of this perception.  Taking simple precautions like you would at home is all that's required.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 31, 2013)

Orland is in California, not Florida. 

http://www.cityoforland.com/


----------



## CarolF (Mar 31, 2013)

siesta said:


> Yes stay in Australia, dont come to America, we are very dangerous, especially around Walt Disney World, Seaworld, and Universal Studios.



and schools too I hear.  I haven't been there so I don't know.



Passepartout said:


> Europeans in particular are very nervous about traveling in the USA because of the reports of mass killings, common ownership of assault weaponry, and general lack of desire by lawmakers to address the issue.
> 
> We feel somewhat differently when we travel internationally and see well armed soldiers walking around public venues.



I think you have hit the nail on the head.  Australia also has good news coverage of international current affairs.  

The young family has 5 year old triplets.  I don't know whether they would feel confident about looking after themselves, their children and their possessions but thank you to the people who have tried to be reassuring.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 31, 2013)

CarolF said:


> The young family has 5 year old triplets.  I don't know whether they would feel confident about looking after themselves, their children and their possessions but thank you to the people who have tried to be reassuring.



Carol, I'm sure the young family can come to Florida and have the time of their lives. They would have no reason to wander into the 'dicier' areas or even see the undercurrent of 'turf wars'. To the vast majority of visitors it remains 'The Happiest Place on Earth.'

We will be coming 'Down Under' in your next Summer, and I will try to stay clear of your Salt Water Crocs while wandering the streets of Sydney.  Same analogy. If you aren't where the danger is, you won't see it.

Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Orland is in California, not Florida.
> 
> http://www.cityoforland.com/



I know; it was a typing error.  The news and postings referred to Orlando.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Mar 31, 2013)

*Orlando?  How about Chicago?*

Chicago seems to be where a tourist is most likely to run into trouble these days.  Hoodlums were running around the Gold Coast last night beating up shoppers and attacking the police.

Orlando seems tame by comparison.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 31, 2013)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Chicago seems to be where a tourist is most likely to run into trouble these days.  Hoodlums were running around the Gold Coast last night beating up shoppers and attacking the police.
> 
> Orlando seems tame by comparison.



Orlando has some pretty lowly areas, as stated, much like any city. Tourist towns though tend to attract petty theft, and when one is looking at a combined rate of crime, this petty left raises the rate quite a bit. 

New Orleans murder rate per capita has been off the charts. Higher than many lowly foreign cities. We still visit quite often because I grew up right near there. You just have to know where not to hang out and always keep your wits about you. It's a great city.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 31, 2013)

If there's a problem with credit card/identity theft in Orlando, that probably just means tourists are at higher risk for these sorts of crimes than are people that stay home. Traveling means using credit cards at all sort of unfamiliar businesses, which comes with risks, and Orlando is full of travelers.

If we are talking about _violent _crime, I would say that violent crime in the tourist areas near Orlando (which, as others have noted here, aren't in Orlando proper) is very low. I have spent a lot of time in Orlando, and have never witnessed a violent crime. That's quite different than my experience in Detroit, where within the first 30 minutes on my first visit, I saw a group of men try to grab and fondle several women -- and then I saw the men get arrested. (All the people involved were white and dressed in middle-class, business-type clothes, by the way.) 

I have lived in and visited a number of high-crime areas, and can really "feel" the difference between high-crime and low-crime areas. The tourist areas of Orlando feel quite safe to me -- the only place I'd stay away from is Wet-n-Wild.

Orlando also isn't the sort of place where you can easily make a wrong turn on the expressway and end up in a bad neighborhood, either.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 31, 2013)

I suppose I should clarify and say what sort of thing makes me feel a neighborhood is unsafe. Here is a partial list, all of things I have witnessed myself:
People passed out on the street
People screaming at each other in public
Street brawls or people being beaten up
Aggressive panhandlers -- that is, people who don't _ask_ for money, they _demand_ it 
People with obvious stab wounds (I once saw a woman in a halter top who must've had 20 scars from stab wounds on her back. This was in North Philadelphia, a very dangerous neighborhood.)
Groups of young men hanging out on street corners with seemingly nothing to do
People coming up to you and trying to sell you drugs
Large numbers of pawn shops, bars, check cashing services, etc.

I've also been a victim of street crime myself, in addition to witnessing all of the above. 

I've never encountered anything like the above near the theme parks in Orlando.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 31, 2013)

boy Judy you are brave!

it is not just Orlando - but central Florida in general - bad management

some of the smaller cities/towns - who had police protection now count on the county ----- okay makes no sense to me. You don't fire your police when the economy is starting to turn around.

anyway it has put places that I might have brought into a few months ago - on the NEVER list.

these are not only thief - but assaults - that to me is dangerous and to be avoided.

Orlando has always had thieves who will still your ID, CC, jewelry, computer, etc. Never bring to any place things that you can't stand to lose.

if you must bring your computer - then back it before you leave and put the back up in a safe place.

that say Orlando is probably safer than Birmingham, Al - where I live.


----------



## siesta (Mar 31, 2013)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Chicago seems to be where a tourist is most likely to run into trouble these days.  Hoodlums were running around the Gold Coast last night beating up shoppers and attacking the police.
> 
> Orlando seems tame by comparison.


 this was a pretty outrageous incident.  A bunch of teenagers posted on twitter they were going to cause some trouble, which they then went and did.  No reported injuries, and no property damage.  Two people with some bruises declined medical attention.  17 teenagers arrested.  Pretty outrageous... but lets keep it in perspective.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 1, 2013)

spiceycat said:


> boy Judy you are brave!...


Not brave -- just unlucky in that I've lived in some bad neighborhoods.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Heads Up*

Anywhere you go can be unsafe and that is why everyone should use their heads and stay alert and don't seem flashy.  Why encourage trouble.
Avoid areas that you know have trouble and know what is around you.
I trained for many years in Tae Kwon Do and my instructors taught me to use my head as well as my hands and feet.  I'm much older now but have stayed in shape including knowing what I can and can't handle.  
Most hotels, timeshares, cabbies, etc. can tell you where is bad but always keep in mind that anytime, anything can happen.  Don't be afraid but be smart.
Bart


----------



## Justthefacts (Apr 17, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> I know a member of the police force in Orlando:  it's far from a safe city, even as cities go.
> 
> http://www.neighborhoodscout.com/fl/orlando/crime/



Your friend is an idiot. Orlando is still safer than every major city in the USA . 

Detroit
New York
Philly 
L.a.

Just to name a few..  Misguided people...


----------



## CarolF (Apr 17, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> We will be coming 'Down Under' in your next Summer, and I will try to stay clear of your Salt Water Crocs while wandering the streets of Sydney.  Same analogy. If you aren't where the danger is, you won't see it.
> 
> Jim



I thought of you when I read a news report yesterday and thought you might find the info a little reassuring.  "The head of the Bureau of Crime Statistics says the latest figures on long-term crime trends show New South Wales is a much safer place now than 10 or 20 years ago".  You might find more than a few crocs in Sydney though  https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...20&bih=912&sei=-F9vUYD_D8OHkwXM4ICYBA#imgrc=_


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2013)

CarolF said:


> You might find more than a few crocs in Sydney though  https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...20&bih=912&sei=-F9vUYD_D8OHkwXM4ICYBA#imgrc=_



That's funny, Carol. Those are my favorite footwear! I was wearing some red Crocs on my white legs at the San Diego Zoo and in one of the aviaries, a large white bird with red feet blocked my way and wouldn't let me pass. The bird got very aggressive, and it dawned on me that it was a courting dance and I was the intended! I managed to sort of pirouette around the bird and make a hasty retreat to the gated exit. My DW was too shocked and laughing too hard to even take pictures, and it was too disconcerting for me to go back in and tempt my 'suitor'.

Jim


----------



## CarolF (Apr 18, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I was wearing some red Crocs on my white legs at the San Diego Zoo and in one of the aviaries, a large white bird with red feet blocked my way and wouldn't let me pass. The bird got very aggressive, and it dawned on me that it was a courting dance and I was the intended! I managed to sort of pirouette around the bird and make a hasty retreat to the gated exit. My DW was too shocked and laughing too hard to even take pictures, and it was too disconcerting for me to go back in and tempt my 'suitor'.
> 
> Jim



:hysterical: There are some things the tourist guide books don't tell you.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 18, 2013)

*Wyndham Cypress Palms, Kissimmee, Florida*

We currently are staying at Wyndham Cypress Palms and read this article. The area is full of low rent buildings, lots of empty buildings, bums asking for money. The resort seems very secure but there is several ways in and out with no guards or security that we have seen. The biggest fear we have had was from the Wyndham sales people when we drive by them on the way out. 

Violent crime:
NATIONAL MEDIAN-3.9
Wyndham Cypress Palms 9.67

in Kissimmee
1 in 103
in Florida
1 in 194

Property Crime median: 29.1
Wyndham Cypress 54.84
MY CHANCES OF BECOMING A VICTIM

Kissimmee :1 in 18
Florida:       1 in 28


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 18, 2013)

dannybaker said:


> ... The area is full of low rent buildings, lots of empty buildings, bums asking for money. The resort seems very secure but there is several ways in and out with no guards or security that we have seen. ...



If you do a review of the resort, this would be good info to include.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Correct the title please*

It would be a good idea to correct the title since this thread has lived on.  The people of Orland, California will really appreciate it.


----------



## siesta (Apr 19, 2013)

RX8 said:


> It would be a good idea to correct the title since this thread has lived on.  The people of Orland, California will really appreciate it.


considering this is the Florida board, I doubt anyone with common sense would think it referred to anywhere in CA. Then consider the fact that there is no Orland, Florida, those same people will be able to conclude its referring to Orlando.  Then if they actually read the thread, they can be certain its referring to Orlando, Fl.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 20, 2013)

siesta said:


> considering this is the Florida board, I doubt anyone with common sense would think it referred to anywhere in CA. Then consider the fact that there is no Orland, Florida, those same people will be able to conclude its referring to Orlando.  Then if they actually read the thread, they can be certain its referring to Orlando, Fl.



My post was half in jest as i don't live in Orland, CA or Orlando, FL but a mod could have slapped an "O" on "Orland" in 1/10th the time it took for you to type your response to my post.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 21, 2013)

The reason many smaller towns here in Central Florida are swapping their Police Depts for S. O. is it's cost effective. Most of the time the City Cops become part of the S. O. and stay in that city. Plus, we have one of the best Sheriffs anywhere, in Grady Judd.

I would take Orlando over any of the bigger cities up North, anyday, anyhow.


----------

